# rabbit covid!!!!!!!!!!!



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

DNR - MDARD, DNR stress biosecurity to help protect Michigan's rabbits and hares from fatal disease


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

@triplelunger ruh roh...


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Never heard of this health condition before. not looking good though.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> @triplelunger ruh roh...


All my bunnies have fake vaccine cards, so they're good. 
They also vote republican. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Anybody selling little tiny masks yet?

Those little ketchup cups at Wendy’s with a rubber band would work well in a pinch.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Masks for Beagles?...Knowing they won't social distance...


----------

